# popeye or injury?



## bre8162 (Jan 17, 2007)

I noticed yesterday that that my gourami and australian rainbow were chasing each other around a little aggressively. I woke up this morning to find that the australian rainbow's eye had what looked to be blood in the lower part and some sort of skin or flesh coming from his eye and it looked swollen. I have read up on some popeye, but it is not abnormally large and I was wondering if maybe it possibly occurred in the night and it burst from trauma from the gourami. It is not in both eyes so I don't believe it is because of bacteria (even though he was treated for Ich about a week ago). So is it just damaged or was it popeye or still 
popeye? Is epsom salt the best treatment and is epsom salt, the same as the usual salt bought at stores to condition the tank. He has already been put in a quarantine tank? I don't know if after heals or if it will heal do I place him back in the tank.


----------

